# what the options in ECE after b.tech??



## kundu sourav (Apr 28, 2009)

I am a student of ELECTRONICS & TELECOMMUNICATION ENGG.
I am in the final year now and about to get the degree.....till date i got 84%.....
I got a job in TCS during the campuss selection............
But I wanna build my carrier in the core field...............................
so please tell  me what are the options for me to go for it??
is there any good short term course which will help me??
or  should i go for GATE??
 please help me.. i am confused totally....


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 28, 2009)

What are your skills bro? like what were ur electives and what was ur project, and on what technologies you have actually worked?  along with all this, your basic knowledge will determine ur prospects in core.
However, still it will be a low paying job in core.
Freshers are needed but not respected in core. You wil earn more once u have 2-4 years of experience.


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 28, 2009)

also, check out an article regarding the same topic in Flectronics for you march 2009 issue.


----------

